# Wanted: Wyndham Ocean Ridge April 1-4



## spackler (Feb 23, 2015)

Most interested in a 2 bedroom, but will consider other options, thank you!


----------



## spackler (Mar 5, 2015)

Still hopeful with this, dates don't have to be exact, and can go down to just 2 nights.


----------



## spackler (Mar 10, 2015)

(post deleted)


----------



## spackler (Mar 12, 2015)

*April 2-4*

Actually, it looks like there's tons of availability for these dates now on Wyndham's site.  If any VIPers want to snag a 1 Bedroom Deluxe, get updated to a 2 Bedroom Deluxe specifically for April 2nd for 2 nights I'll rent it from you.

PM me your price...thanks!

*EDIT:*All set, thank you!


----------

